# 1969 shifter body



## 69 orange (Jan 16, 2021)

what are the differences, if any, between the Hurst 4 speed shifter bodies used in GTO's from 1966 thru 1969 and are they interchangeable. I am not concerned about the shifter bar just the bodies. It would be mated to a 1969 Muncie M20 and used in a 1969 GTO.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi 69 orange,

In terms of interchangeability, yes, you can use the Hurst shifter housing from 65-69 - likely into early 70’s as well. The aftermarket Hurst housings (Black) also work, they incorporated stops (bolts) into the housing that the OEM shifters did not include - (picture).








The primary difference between the early OEM shifters and later OEM shifters is the shift rods, fasteners and the way the stick attaches. If you have the right parts you can successfully mix and match the Hurst shifter parts. 

I believe the stick assembly transitioned in 67/68, to one that fastened to the assembly with a slotted clip and rubber surround mechanism (pictured). (Note, the picture of piece parts is missing one metal clip. The stick assembly housings shown are with and without the clips/ bushings installed. The stick slips in and locks onto the notch in the lower portion of the stick. 

Nevertheless, the early stick assembly and rods can successfully be made to work with the later housings.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I have dated 64, 67, 68, 69, and 70 HURST shifters if needed

Scott
2o5 4 six 5 9165


----------

